# Just a friendly PSA



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Probably common knowledge to most, but I thought I would state it again.

Make sure your power tool is turned off before plugging it in!! I had a little scare with a palm router yesterday.

I finally pulled out a brand new Makita palm router that I bought a year or so ago. Put a bit in it and stood it upright. I plugged it in and it instantly started up. Thankfully I wasn't anywhere near the bit, so I was safe. But oh what could have been. I don't believe I had inadvertently turned it on when putting the bit in, either way.

Only takes a second to check.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Good reminder Steve.
Thank you and Merry Christmas!


----------

